# newbie needing some advice



## Maxandruby1 (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi am just starting on the IVF journey and planning on going to Greece. Just wondering can I get my medications on the medical card? or do I have to to the drugs payment scheme? Its all very conflicting from what I have read and I am totally  confused!!   Any help truly appreciated


----------



## Msmc (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi, I am not too sure about medical card. I am with Gcrm belfast and I was able to get all my drugs on drugs payment scheme! They cost €144 in total so it's a great saving either way. Good luck x


----------



## Maxandruby1 (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks Msmc best of luck with your tretment


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83 (Nov 9, 2011)

What's the drugs payment scheme?? Sorry to interrupt! Just interested to know :-D


----------



## Maxandruby1 (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi Twinsangels no interruption all input welcome  the Drugs payment scheme means the most a family will pay for medication a month is €144 more info here http://www.hse.ie/eng/services/list/1/schemes/drugspaymentscheme/Your_Guide_to_Drugs_Payment_Scheme.html
I was just wondering about the medical card as I recently got one as I am currently in University studying.


----------



## mummy to an angel (Jan 24, 2013)

hi ladies!

do yous know is this scheme just for republic of Ireland or is it available in northern Ireland aswell?


----------



## orchidz (Feb 20, 2013)

The drugs payment scheme is just in Southern Ireland. Afaik, you can't use the medical card to purchase the meds. I hope I am wrong though. It will cost you 144€ as the clinic should give you a prescription for everything you will need at the beginning of the cycle.


----------



## Maxandruby1 (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks Orchidz I had a feeling it wouldn't be covered apparently infertility isn't a medical condition in Ireland  
Read your signature congrats on your twins   Where did you have treatment?

Mummytoanangel it may depend on where in the north you live I have a friend that lives on the border and she has access to both nhs and hse so it is worth an investigation.


----------



## orchidz (Feb 20, 2013)

Yeah Ireland really is a joke when it come to ART. I think I remember the merrion clinic telling us about the meds situation. But I suppose it's better than having to pay full price like the UK do. 

Thank you! Still waiting for it all to sink in 
I had my cycles in wales  as I wanted to do egg sharing, and nothing like that is offered in the south.


----------



## Maxandruby1 (Apr 7, 2014)

Just updating this for myself really but hopefully will be handy for anyone else in my situation.

Received my prescription form my clinic in Greece last week and went to GP to get transferred onto Irish prescription. Went to pharmacy only to be told that two of the drugs needed a High Tech prescription. Spoke to Greece they had no idea about this and GP couldn't help.

This led to big panic on my behalf and I began ringing around fertility clinics and searching on here for any advice. Rang Merrion Clinic as DH had been referred there  a couple of times for SA and website mentions satellite program was told they dont deal with Greece were very rude which is not first time had received rude treatment from them as had rang about DNA FRAG and were quite rude so decided to go to Repromed for DNA FRAG instead.

Tried Beacon Fertility and they weren't able to help either.

I had left voicemail with Repromed explained the situation and they said of course they could help would need to pay for an appointment with Gynae consultant but absolutely no issue. Made an app met with Gynae she was lovely wrote out everything for me explained about the meds etc said they do satellite package to for scans and drug teaching etc. Have to say I was impressed, relieved they treated me really well as was a bit worried be seen as an outsider. Would be first choice for treatment in Ireland Dr. Ayres was wandering around the reception area and very friendly and the other ladies in waiting area seem to love him.

Collected my drugs from pharmacy all bar pregynl were covered by Medical card (including Menopur and Orgalutran) the Pregynl was a private script and cost €18 

Consult in Repromed cost €75 but was classed as repeat as hubby had DNA Frag and FISH tested there and think its €150 for gynae consult (according to website).

I used Ultrasound dimensions in Blackrock for a baseline scan for clinic when we were starting out and was impressed €100 for first scan internal and external and €50 for any internal needed after within 6months. Will go back there for baseline if Af comes when its supposed to if AF arrives earlier will probably go to Repromed to be monitored until fly to clinic


----------

